# Is this any good



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.groupon.co.uk/deals/quad-core-android-tv-media-player

I don't have a smart TV, and this tech confuses me til I can play with it bit by bit.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Dunno Kev but I dont see the point in any of this stuff or streaming software. Presumably you still have to connect it to the telly with a wire so why not just play whatever it is you want to watch through a laptop? I just have a 5m HDMI cable so I just play and control absolutely anything I want from my laptop whether its already downloaded or streamed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

barryd said:


> Dunno Kev but I dont see the point in any of this stuff or streaming software. Presumably you still have to connect it to the telly with a wire so why not just play whatever it is you want to watch through a laptop? I just have a 5m HDMI cable so I just play and control absolutely anything I want from my laptop whether its already downloaded or streamed.


Good point Barry, I do the exact same thing, I'd like a smart TV with Wifi, not too concerned about 4k but 3D would be a bit of fun now and then if it ever gets transmitted, but I simply cannot justify a new TV as this one a 40'' HD, does most okay for stuff most of the time.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I just bought a new Tv for our back lounge and was going to get a smart one but then I thought well whats the point? Most of the cheaper ones seemed restrictive in just how "smart" they were and what you could watch online, our internet downstairs can be a bit flakey so I would probably have had to fart about boosting it but my laptop has pretty good wifi and most of the stuff I want to watch through the TV Ive already downloaded anyway so no streaming required.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Smart TV's are nice to have but not essential by any means so long as it has an HDMI port. With a Chromecast, Amazon Fire Stick or Roku connected through the HDMI you can add more "smartness" to a non-smart TV than you will find on even the smartest of Smart TV's!


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

I don't understand this tec stuff but our son does and has connected something like this and other bits ( think his is called a 'pie') to our big TV which means we can watch ,well anything I suppose, ie hundreds of TV channels, Kodi ( New and old movies ,TV shows etc) , You Tube and other internet things, but best of all it's connected to our home computer so we can watch any of our files ie our holiday photos and videos on the big screen - all from one controller . If you're like me though, you would need a geek to set it all up and also give instruction on how to access it all.

ps I like to watch Korean movies, but sometimes there might be no sub titles attached, it can then search the net, find , and auto stall them - black magic to me.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

None of these get around having a lead across the floor or allow me to record streaming TV to watch in the van unfortunately.

BarryD you have a Pm.


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

You don't need a lead across the floor to use a Chromecast, Amazon Fire Stick or Roku Kev. As for recording streaming TV you can download material from BBC iPlayer on to your laptop or tablet and also now with Netflix. I'm sure there are others as well.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

With a smart TV you can 'mirror cast's (?) So a downloaded film on a pad can be viewed on the big screen without wires. It's so easy even I can do it!
And as an antidote for those endless reality a new repeat shows I find YouTube is brilliant! It's amazing the amount of stuff on there. I've just taken up magnetic fishing! :smile2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

peribro said:


> You don't need a lead across the floor to use a Chromecast, Amazon Fire Stick or Roku Kev. As for recording streaming TV you can download material from BBC iPlayer on to your laptop or tablet and also now with Netflix. I'm sure there are others as well.


Not looked at Chromecast to be honest Peter, keep meaning to, but I find it mostly goes over my head these days, I have I player, but these days it can be months between trips so they go out of date and I assume self destruct even if downloaded???

My best options so far have been FilmonTV, til they reduced it to one hour from 10   and Youtube, been trying to get Father Brown on YT, but it keeps going to a tiny portion of the screen, so unwatchable really, we also buy DVDs in charity shops when they have anything worth buying, and donate them once watched, didn't want to go fires stick or Kodo, not heard of Roku, but any streaming needs to be available indefinitely or no point in downloading it.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Spacerunner said:


> With a smart TV you can 'mirror cast's (?) So a downloaded film on a pad can be viewed on the big screen without wires. It's so easy even I can do it!
> And as an antidote for those endless reality a new repeat shows I find YouTube is brilliant! It's amazing the amount of stuff on there. I've just taken up magnetic fishing! :smile2:


Don;t need to update the telly yet though


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I Dont really have a problem with a cable across the floor. Does that Chromecast work on a Windows laptop?

I can see one advantage of that box in the OP. Presumably it plays anything. I gave Mrs D a USB Stick with all our Videos clips from all our trips over the past eight years and 9 slide shows of photos. Of course they are in either MP4 or AVI format and it seems the TV only accepts Mpeg2 format so I am just on converting them all now which takes a while. Not a big issue now I know and she can still play them on the netbook of course or my laptop.

Sending stuff wirelessly to the TV would be better I guess but not straight forward (or free)


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I treated myself to a shiny smart tv before xmas I can now watch Netflix and Amazon 4k transmissions and sky's library of 3d films. When the q box arrives I'll see what skys 4k transmissions are like 


I'm just helping the economy post brexit :wink2:


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Aren't we still pre brexit? We haven't left yet.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Oh fecking hell. Im not taking the blame this time.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

GEMMY said:


> I treated myself to a shiny smart tv before xmas I can now watch Netflix and Amazon 4k transmissions and sky's library of 3d films. When the q box arrives I'll see what skys 4k transmissions are like'
> 
> tony


Me too, got Netflix on a months free trial but a bit underwhelmed with the films on offer. Maybe try Amazons freebie trial next.

Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

peejay said:


> Me too, got Netflix on a months free trial but a bit underwhelmed with the films on offer. Maybe try Amazons freebie trial next.
> 
> Pete


The son's tech mad, Amazon Prime, Netflix, Sky etc. I'm a nominated user, so mine's free.:wink2: House of Cards etc.

He had to help picking up and placing the tv so he set up the user info at the same time,

tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Just remembered we have Netflix too, courtesy of Liz son Sam, must have a look see if I can get what I'm after on there.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Try getting an Amazon TV Firestick (plugs into back of TV into HDMI socket, it needs power but rather than the supplied mains adapter I plug mine into a USB socket to get its power!) and getting Kodi installed on it (dont ask me how, son in law did it for me) So long as you have internet access there is more content available than you could ever possibly view at zero cost and zero time restraint (didnt know that Filmon had a time limit on it)

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Try getting an Amazon TV Firestick (plugs into back of TV into HDMI socket, it needs power but rather than the supplied mains adapter I plug mine into a USB socket to get its power!) and getting Kodi installed on it (dont ask me how, son in law did it for me) So long as you have internet access there is more content available than you could ever possibly view at zero cost and zero time restraint (didnt know that Filmon had a time limit on it)
> 
> Andy


Filmon (free) once had a 10 hour download limit, but you could use it as often as you liked, so you could grab a film etc, download it then delete it from the list, but now it is an hour only so no films, but otherwise the same.

I know nothing about firesticks, is it a one of payment and just watch what you like then? anybody got a used one  .

There seems to be a lot on Ebay for these £0.99p surely that cannot be right for new ones.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amazon-Fi...955806?hash=item3ad6bf2b1e:g:4IwAAOSwEzxYabQN

From Amazon https://www.amazon.co.uk/Amazon-Fir...&qid=1483628399&sr=8-1&keywords=fire+tv+stick

I got a £50 Amazon voucher for Crimble, but don't want to waste it.


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

On Netflix Kev...


Give American Horror Story a try if you like that sort of thing, its a bit scary and seriously weird, i'm hooked and just about to start series 3.


Pete


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

peejay said:


> On Netflix Kev...
> 
> Give American Horror Story a try if you like that sort of thing, its a bit scary and seriously weird, i'm hooked and just about to start series 3.
> 
> Pete


It certainly is weird horror. :smile2:

Prefer Game of thrones for 'gentle' horror

tony


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Kev_n_Liz said:


> There seems to be a lot on Ebay for these £0.99p surely that cannot be right for new ones.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amazon-Fi...955806?hash=item3ad6bf2b1e:g:4IwAAOSwEzxYabQN


99p is the starting bid Kev but they've got reserve prices on. I imagine they'll go for about £60 like the Buy it Now one here.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Amazon-Fi...id=100005&rk=2&rkt=6&mehot=pp&sd=252710953959


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

GEMMY said:


> It certainly is weird horror. :smile2:
> 
> Prefer Game of thrones for 'gentle' horror
> 
> tony


Have you tried "Banshee"? It just finished last year (4 seasons I think). Not a horror series but makes Game of Thrones look like Andy Pandy when it comes to gore. Great series.

The American stuff seems to fall into two brackets. Totally over the top violence, swearing and nudity (cable) or Fairly violent, no swearing or nudity. (Mainstream). I can only conclude from that that Violence is ok in mainstream America but not swearing or sex. I tend to try and find the Cable TV Stuff because of that but have run out of ideas lately. Must have seen all the good stuff.


----------



## Harrers (Dec 21, 2011)

barryd said:


> I Dont really have a problem with a cable across the floor. Does that Chromecast work on a Windows laptop?
> 
> I can see one advantage of that box in the OP. Presumably it plays anything. I gave Mrs D a USB Stick with all our Videos clips from all our trips over the past eight years and 9 slide shows of photos. Of course they are in either MP4 or AVI format and it seems the TV only accepts Mpeg2 format so I am just on converting them all now which takes a while. Not a big issue now I know and she can still play them on the netbook of course or my laptop.
> 
> Sending stuff wirelessly to the TV would be better I guess but not straight forward (or free)


The Chromecast works best, unsurprisingly, with the Chrome browser but once you have the extension installed you can stream directly from the browser via your wifi or you have the option to transmit your whole desktop and whatever is on it to your tv.

I have used Kodi and its forerunner XBMC for years and even used to have it running on my smartphone. On the radio (BBC 5live) this morning, they were discussing boxes and firesticks that use Kodi and the film industry guy - sorry can't be more specific as I was listening whilst I was working - said they are working with the authorities to prosecute the suppliers. I have a version of Kodi that runs in Linux on a USB stick that I made up myself and I can boot my laptop to it rather than its o/s. I also have a version that runs on a Raspberrypi called Openelec.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

barryd said:


> Have you tried "Banshee"? It just finished last year (4 seasons I think). Not a horror series but makes Game of Thrones look like Andy Pandy when it comes to gore. Great series.


Really enjoyed Banshee :smile2:

tony


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Currys currently selling new Amazon Firetv sticks for £35

Andy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Currys currently selling new Amazon Firetv sticks for £35
> 
> Andy


A penny more than Amazon   too much money some folk


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

The new series on BBC called 'Taboo' started tonight and showed GREAT promise :wink2:


tony


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We've just finished watching the full Boston legal series, James Spader is a seriously good actor, it's a bit zany but a good watch if you have GSOH, captain kirk is good in it too.

He's good in Blacklist too, even if the plot ties you in knots.


----------



## greygit (Apr 15, 2007)

We are going to get a new smart TV when we return to the UK but it’s a bit hi tehcy now ain it? Who will win the picture quality battle HDR10 or Dolby vision; do I need to bare this in mind? Perhaps it would be better to go for a cheap smart TV for now so I can update when they sort themselves out. :frown2:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not a lot of faith here in the TV Dolby integration, although they may have got there act together now, a few of us bought the Cello TVs for the van and found the sound which was developed by Dolby, was truly awful, even software upgrades didn't fix it, to the point where I got a full refund on the basis that it was not fit for purpose even though I'd had it for 9 months trying to get it fixed, it'd been back to Cello twice.


----------

